# Infiniti M45 Under Investigation By NHTSA For Fuel Gauge Defect



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

An investigation of the Infiniti M45 has been launched by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration regarding the fuel gauges of the 2003-2004 M45′s. The investigation was prompted by consumer complaints about the fuel gauge readings being inaccurate.

According to NHTSA there have been 43 reports filed concerning faulty gauges in the luxury sedan. Of these, 23 cases report drivers running out of fuel despite the gauge not reading empty. The action taken by the company depends on NHSTA's preliminary report which will focus on the scope and frequency of the problem. If the gauges are found to have major internal issues it could result in a consumer safety recall of the vehicle.

More: *Infiniti M45 Under Investigation By NHTSA For Fuel Gauge Defect* on Autoguide.com


----------

